# US Acoustics USX 4065 thoughts



## bilbo6209 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hey guys, 

I just picked up a US Acoustics USX 4065 amp for what I think was a good price. I Know this is an older Zed designed and built amp and should be a great sounding amp. 

Being that this is an older amp I'm assuming I should crack it open before powering it up and look for caps etc that are popped or bulged, is there anything else I should look at right away? 

Is there anything I can do to this amp to increase power output or sound quality?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

If it doesn't have the light strip it is Zed. If it has the light strip, it isnt, but they're still very good amps so don't get hung up on the Zed branding. 

I would just power it up to make sure it is functional. You can pop it open if you like, it's yours. But if there's something slightly aloof are you planning to have the work done even if it functions? I say that because those series go for so cheap, it may not be worth it unless you know someone that will do the proper work for little.


----------



## bilbo6209 (Oct 12, 2015)

Bayboy said:


> If it doesn't have the light strip it is Zed. If it has the light strip, it isnt, but they're still very good amps so don't get hung up on the Zed branding.
> 
> I would just power it up to make sure it is functional. You can pop it open if you like, it's yours. But if there's something slightly aloof are you planning to have the work done even if it functions? I say that because those series go for so cheap, it may not be worth it unless you know someone that will do the proper work for little.


Well my brother is a luthier by trade and is always replacing caps, rectifiers and other things in amps, so if it is something like a cap etc that needs to be replaced I'm sure he can do it for the price of the parts  

I'm not sure if it has a light strip, where would it be? I don't have the amp In hand yet but hopefully in a couple days.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

The blue light strip is on top of the amp. You can't miss it. I ran the later USB series without any problem and sounded great despite the naysayers on the branding. Never had us acoustics amp I didn't like. If your brother finds an issue then fix it and run it proudly


----------



## bilbo6209 (Oct 12, 2015)

Bayboy said:


> The blue light strip is on top of the amp. You can't miss it. I ran the later USB series without any problem and sounded great despite the naysayers on the branding. Never had us acoustics amp I didn't like. If your brother finds an issue then fix it and run it proudly


Here's a pic from the eBay auction, am I correct is the light strip the line just below the US Acoustics logo? 









If so I'm kinda bummed it's not a Zed, but hey this is a amp that is going to be in my car over the winter then be moved into the fiancees car pushing a pair of Infinity Kappa 60.9cs components and a pair of Infinity Kappa 652.7i both are 2ohm so I think either way this amp should do well and be a huge upgrade from stock in her car and this set up will get rid of my stock speakers and very old Alpine radio In mine before winter. So all in all a win.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

The amps are good regardless.


----------

